# Woodduck's post # 68 from: I want to learn non tonal theory?



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> SeptimalTritone said:
> 
> 
> > Again, being intentionally vague about what tonality and atonality is, while being very clear about Schoenberg's 12 tone music being decisively atonal, is not how discourse works. Not only is it not how academic discourse works, it is not how informal discourse works. Calling a precise category X while being imprecise about what X is... that's a sure way to never be wrong.
> ...


----------

